
How [much] to bill out a Junior developer - softwarefounder
I&#x27;m an independent senior developer, and looking to slowly grow a small team of devs. A common theme I&#x27;ve run across is people want to mix a senior, and junior dev to produce a lower &quot;mixed&quot; rate for a team.<p>1. What&#x27;s a fair rate to bill out a Junior Dev at. My focus is on devs who have little to no real-world experience, and a 2 year degree. (Recruiting from a local, technical college).<p>My thought is that with some of the very &quot;green&quot; junior devs, fresh out of college, I would bill them out at (common rate) &#x2F; 2.<p>(i.e. $125 &#x2F; 2 = ~$62.50).<p>With 6mo-1.5yr experience, and&#x2F;or depending on the individual, I would nudge the formula to be (common-rate) &#x2F; 1.5.<p>i.e. ~$85<p>Eventually, they would fall into the mid-senior category, and demand the common rate.<p>Just curious to hear thoughts on this approach, and what you&#x27;ve encountered in the industry.<p>Location: Mid-west &#x2F; Wisconsin
Primary technology: Web &#x2F; .NET<p>Note: I know rates are very relative, but I&#x27;d be curious on the formulaic approach.
======
mekael
Are you in Madison/Milwaukee or outside of it? I only ask because I live in
Madison and 62.50 would be considered low for a C#/VB developer.

I'd suggest pricing similar to what the local contract agencies are charging.
Maybe give the customer a discount for large blocks of hours?

If you're close and want to get a cup of coffee or a beer give me a shout.

~~~
softwarefounder
Hey mekael, Sorry for the belated response. I live in the Milwaukee/Waukesha
area, and would love to grab a coffee, or a beer during lunch. My email is
contactmatts@gmail.com.

